# CONCERN about feeding treats or kibble that is contain liver??



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I just did some research which is saying feeding too much treats or dry kibble that contain any kind of liver can be a harm to our fur babies, is that true? We been feeding kibble and freeze dried treats that contain live everyday. The kibble we feed is Acana single lamb and apple and orijen freeze dried treats.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Liver is an important part of a dog's diet. If you were feeding a homemade diet, I would tell you to be careful to give the right ratio because it's true that you shouldn't overdo it (generally it makes up about 5% of the dogs diet when feeding raw). But the pre-made foods you're feeding are already balanced with the right ratio of everything. Plus, Acana and Orijen are trustworthy high quality brands.

Unless you feed a huge amount of liver treats every day, I doubt you're overdoing it. Liver is quite rich and often leads to loose stools if you give too much so that's one way to tell.

But if you're still worried, there are plenty of other good treats that don't have liver in them.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree! Liver is an important food, but too much and the dog will probably get diarrhea. I am too lazy to feed raw, so I let the companies do that work! I feed really good kibble, though I know some people think ANY kibble is horrid! I think you are feeding really good foods, so don't worry!


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Sometime his stool is a little bit soft but not diarrhea. We feed him about 6 liver treats a day but sometime more.


----------

